# Spleen removed, results not back yet



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone. 

I'm new to this site, some of you may have seen my post in the introduction forum. If you didn't see that thread, hello and thanks for providing such a great site. 

I was searching the internet for information on splenectomies when I came across this forum, I didn't know such wonderful places existed, it is great to be here. 

I wish I was joining under happier circumstances though. I'm really hoping someone can help put our minds at ease please. 

We have two goldens, our first golden Barney, who is 11 and a half. Our second golden Pennymon, who is probably around the same age but she could be older (she was rescued)

At the weekend in the early hours of Sunday morning, Penny collapsed and couldn't move. We could see by the look on her face she wasn't happy, she looked worried and in a bit of pain. We called out our vet and he came out to check her over. At first, he suggested she may have pulled a muscle because she's old and suffers with a bit of arthritis. When he got her to her feet and checked her over he suggested that he thought her belly felt like it had fluid in it. He said he needed to take her into their hospital straight away. An hour or two later he phoned us back to tell us that the scans had shown that Penny was bleeding internally. There were no outward signs of illness only collapse. She'd been playing earlier in the day and barking not that long before this happened. 

Anyway, to cut a long story short, they gave us some options. We could put her to sleep or they could run further tests and scans and possibly operate to take a look and see what had happened. If it turned out an operation wasn't going to help, she wouldn't be brought around. 

We asked our vet to do what was best for Penny, if she was full of cancer and it was a hopeless case that would put her through too much pain etc, he was to let us know. 

A few hours later we received a call to say that penny had been operated on and her spleen had been removed. They didn't see any obvious signs of cancer but they've taken samples to be tested by labs, those results are not back yet, so we don't know if she has cancer or not. 

Oh boy, she is so unhappy, as you would expect I guess. She kept my Husband up all night with her crying. She's cried quite a bit today too, she's currently laying next to me complaining now and again. Poor girl, I feel so helpless that I cannot help her more. She has painkilling medicine in the morning, I think it wears off quickly though. She's also on antibiotics in case of infection. 

We are well aware that she could have cancer, because it seems that retrievers are prone to cancer of the spleen, we are also well aware that she may not make it though. Every minute seems like an hour, I find myself watching her every move, we won't leave her on her own for one minute night or day. 

She is eating and drinking, which is a really good sign, but she is obviously in pain. She is back at the vets tomorrow night for a checkup. I will take her sooner if anything changes for the worst. 

Does anyone know which is the most dangerous time after the operation. I guess what I'm trying to say is, at what point could she be considered to be out of danger from death due to the operation, clots etc. Our vet said the operation went well, she did loose half a litre of blood though, but he was pleased with the outcome. He did point out that there were a few clots of blood around the area, they got some out but couldn't get them all and they are worried that some may move and cause problems. That has made me worry even more, I guess this can happen though. Is it normal for her to be crying a lot? I guess she will be in a lot of pain. 

Thanks for any help you can offer. 


http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...7XiXM&ved=0CCQQvwUoAQ&q=circumstances&spell=1


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a condition they can get after an operation like this called DIC. It basically means the whole body is hemorrhaging. If she was mine, I would get her back to the vet.This does not mean she has cancer, it's a complication because the spleen is such a vascular organ. Had this same thing happen to a 12 year old, she spent a week in the hospital, but the tumor was NOT cancer and she lived to be 15. Good luck to you, we are sending prayers.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi and thanks for replying. 

I've never heard of that condition, sounds very serious though. Penny has finally fallen asleep now, which is great. I'll give the vets a call. She last had something to eat around 45 minutes ago, she followed me into the kitchen (the day she stops eating I'd say she was leaving us, she is ruled by her belly)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry you are experiencing this. We did two years ago this January with our Barkley. The most dangerous time is really the first 10 days, because the stitches need to heal and anything that can cause a bleed out (chewing on incisions) can be fatal. I'd definitely call the vet and take her back in--she shouldn't be in pain now if she is on painkillers. Something else is going on (like Claire's Friend mentioned) or she needs her pain medication levels increased. 

Is she eating OK? She should be on soft/easy digested foods for a while. It could be she is constipated or it's taking her digestive system a while to get back to normal after the anesthesia. It can do some strange things to animals. 

Did your vet prescribe some sort of B vitamin supplement? she will need help rebuilding her hematocrit level, especially since that surgery involves a lot of blood loss due to the organ's vascular nature. 

Keep us posted, and please feel free to PM (once you have 15 posts) or VM me if I can help you with questions about the recovery, the diagnosis once the pathology is back or anything else.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum although it was under these circumstances.

Your story sounds identical to mine regarding my Reno. Although he didn't collapse, you could see the worry in his face and that immediately signalled to me that something with him was not quite right. He is always so perky and smiley!!! We took him to the vet immediately and he made the same observation respecting his abdomen. He drew some fluid (no blood which was good) and took x-rays. He sensed something was amiss so had us come back the next day for an ultrasound. It showed a mass on Reno's spleen. 

They ran all the necessary tests on him and said he was a good candidate for surgery. He underwent surgery (and also lost quite a bit of blood but no transfusion was necessary). They removed his spleen which had a softball size mass on it. He came through surgery well and was permitted to come home 2 days later (they wanted to observe him before releasing him). That was a Wednesday...on Friday the tests came back with the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma. I was crushed!!! The vet gave us our options......with no treatment, Reno would be with us for 1-2 months and with treatment, 4-6 months. We opted for no treatment.

On January 13, it was 7 months since Reno's surgery and he is still going strong!!! The only medication he takes is Metacam.

Crossing my finger's that Penny's diagnosis is not cancer. Sending prayers and hugs to Penny!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't have any wisdom to offer, but wanted to let you know that you're both in our thoughts and prayers. That she recovers without complications and that she is one of the lucky few that doesn't have cancer and that she continues to improve and enjoy life.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, I've just phoned the vets and the vet is going to give me a call back when he's finished his evening surgery. 

She looks uncomftable and sounds uncomftable. She's whining a lot, so she is experiencing some level of pain. She currently whining now. She's had her daily painkillers this morning. No, she doesn't have any supplements, she has her painkillers and antibiotics and that's it. Antibiotics twice a day, painkiller medicine in the morning. 

She's eating just fine, little and often, I offer her a few spoons full of the canned food every couple of hours. It's special canned food from the vets and she's had the odd soft buscuit as well. 

They are such a worry, sorry to hear you had the same thing with your dog as well. Hope you had a good outcome. 
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=e...OvzcgcoF&ved=0CCYQvgUoAA&q=uncomftable&nfpr=1


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Laurie said:


> Welcome to the forum although it was under these circumstances.
> 
> Your story sounds identical to mine regarding my Reno. Although he didn't collapse, you could see the worry in his face and that immediately signalled to me that something with him was not quite right. He is always so perky and smiley!!! We took him to the vet immediately and he made the same observation respecting his abdomen. He drew some fluid (no blood which was good) and took x-rays. He sensed something was amiss so had us come back the next day for an ultrasound. It showed a mass on Reno's spleen.
> 
> ...



Thanks, fingers crossed firmly for Reno, please give him a hug from me. Penny is on Metacam.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Don't have any wisdom to offer, but wanted to let you know that you're both in our thoughts and prayers. That she recovers without complications and that she is one of the lucky few that doesn't have cancer and that she continues to improve and enjoy life.



Many Thanks


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

OP the start of your story sound just like the way my poor Lucky went unfortunately when the opened him up the found a tumor on his liver so he had metastasis. I chose to not have him woken up.

I pray your pup's test come back negative.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you and Penny have to go through this. As other people have said she shouldn't have to be in pain so either there is something wrong or the dose of pain medicine isn't enough for her. I hope that your vet can get everything sorted out and make Penny feel better.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> OP the start of your story sound just like the way my poor Lucky went unfortunately when the opened him up the found a tumor on his liver so he had metastasis. I chose to not have him woken up.
> 
> I pray your pup's test come back negative.


Thanks very much. 

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor Lucky, life is so cruel. We'd told the vets not to have Penny woken up if that is what they had found. We were very suprised when we got the call to say she'd come out the other side of the operation.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I've spoken to our vet again and he's told me what to watch out for. She isn't showing any signs of pale gums, bleeding at the wound or excessive brusing. Her stitches are a little red but there's no weeping, well I tiny, tiny little bit but it is clear liquid. 

She's just had a walk around the garden, done a wee and had some more food and had a drink as well. She wagged her tail and got up to see my Husband enthusiastically, she's responsive etc. She's had a few operations in her life, she was spayed and it went wrong and she started to bleed internally so was re-operated on (different vets to our current vets) She's also had two operations on one of her eyes, she's a tough dog! I see discomfort in her eyes but no major pain. Our vet has advised us what to do if we become any further worried tonight, we can call them out. We will call them out if she gets any worse. She's just settled back down again, they are such a worry!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny & Barneys Mom*

Penny & Barney's Mom

Praying for your Penny and for you.
Coppers Mom on here went through the splenectomy with her boy years ago.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/7383-coppers-mom.html


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks for your kind words 

Penny has improved over the last couple of hours, it is strange how they can alter so fast. I've got my fingers crossed that she has a good night, so my Husband and her, can get some sleep tonight. Our goldies usually sleep upstairs with us, but we are not letting Pen go upstairs until she's better, so one of us gets the job of sleeping downstairs with her. 

She's just got up and gone into the kitchen to have a treat and she's gone back to lay on her bed now. She seems much brighter now, although she whines a little bit after she's had a walk about. She's currently whining softly again, but only very quietly. 

I've just been laying with her whilst Barney went for his last walk of the day, she's been laying there wagging her tail at me. 

It's funny how she's so tough and Barney our other golden is a big baby. He's had a couple of operations in his time and boy, was he hard work. 

I'll have to go and read about Copper and his Mum. Seems there's so many goldies that have to have this operation. 

We're wondering if we might get the lab results on the sample tissue tomorrow when we take Pen back to the vets for a checkup. I'm nervous but I feel I need to know the results. Mind you, if they come back clear I'll still wonder if the results would have been different from a sample taken from a different area. I guess I'm a bit nervous because my Husband had cancer a couple of years ago now, I was worried I'd loose him and I still worry now. I'm must be a right worry head.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Penny.
I had a similar experience with my first golden and it was not a happy ending. I hope for a happy ending for your fur baby! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Many thanks for your kind words
> 
> Penny has improved over the last couple of hours, it is strange how they can alter so fast. I've got my fingers crossed that she has a good night, so my Husband and her, can get some sleep tonight. Our goldies usually sleep upstairs with us, but we are not letting Pen go upstairs until she's better, so one of us gets the job of sleeping downstairs with her.
> 
> ...


I really hope you get good news when the pathology comes back. We've actually had 2 dogs with splenectomies, Barkley, mentioned earlier and Beau, who didn't make it off the table because the cancer was visible everywhere when they opened him it up. I think the percentages of cancer vs. benign for Goldens is around 60/40, though our surgeon said his experience is more 70/30 with Goldens. It took us about 6 days to get the results since his surgery was on a Friday. It was a frightening time trying to decide what to do, based on what the pathology report told us regarding prognosis. I posted some questions I asked the vet to help us decide--I hope you don't need to consult this, but just in case it's in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/cancer-information-golden-retrievers/99067-cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

We will continue to pray for your family and your girl.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's so sad to hear that so many of our beloved fur babies have passed in this way and I'm thinking of all of you as I write this. Although, I do believe we will meet our babies again when we pass over. 


To be honest with you, I'm not actually thinking about the results that much at this point now, trying to get Penny though the next few days. I think some of her problem is anxiety regards what she's been through with the operation and also her past. 

Last time I wrote on this thread last night, she'd settled back down again and was quiet by the time I'd finished writing. She stayed that way until I went upstairs and left my Hubby and her downstairs. She wasn't worried I'd left her she was just craving constant attention (we think, that and mixed with some pain) She started to whine and cry again. As soon as my Husband stroked her she would get quieter and then stop crying again. When he thought she was asleep he would stop stroking and she would instantly start crying and raising her paw at him. He'd start stroking her again she would go quiet. Although he did notice that if she laid on her right hand side she can get some sleep. Goodness me, they are like babies lol. Penny was a nasty cruelty case before we rehomed her, so we can understand her concern. Barn isn't worried about being left at the vets at all, he loves going to the vets. Penny however, actually thought we were dumping her like she'd been dumped before we took her in. She's brighter this morning, she's just got up to follow Barney out for his walk, she's not going though. 

She's at the vets tonight for her three day checkup. Thanks for all your help


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Sending you hugs and prayers. And an extra big soft cuddle for Penny


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Penny has just been for her vet check, they were really happy with her progress. She went into the surgery and started barking for her treats, as she usually does, so that's a massive improvement on earlier. She checked out well, she's booked in for her stitches to be removed next Wednesday evening. We should get the results back from the tissue tests in a week or so. She's still got the painkiller and antibiotics. Has anyone noticed that goldens are huge dustbins when it comes to their food? Same they weren't as keen to eat tablets lol.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pleased to hear Penny is feeling better.

My Meg had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years old they kept her in the vets for 3 days to control the pain and she also lost a lot of blood.

When i picked her up the vet said its most importent not to let her jump up the internal stiches need to heal.

As she was an older dog they used staples on the outside wound as he said it was quicker and she was not out for so long.

But she had great pleasure in laying on her back and showing everyone her staples  which she had out 10 days later again she just lay on her back and let the vet take them out.

But he did say only lead walks for about 4 weeks.

We had to baracade everything as she like to jump on the bed up the wall and on the settee and anywhere else she could jump.

I am pleased to say her results came back ok i know my vet quite well so he did push for the results for me i was so happy i flung my arms round his neck and kissed him 

I am pleased to say Meg lived till 3 weeks short of her 13th birthday she lead a happy full life with my other golden Sadie.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Pleased to hear Penny is feeling better.
> 
> My Meg had her spleen removed at the age of 10 years old they kept her in the vets for 3 days to control the pain and she also lost a lot of blood.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm glad to hear that your Meg made it through her operation when she had it. Pen is fast asleep at the moment, she's probably going to be wide awake during the night lol, driving my Hubby mad. I know what you mean about jumping. Ours are allowed on the furniture and on their cover on our bed, when we are not sleeping in the bed lol. Penny cannot jump anymore though (a good thing by the sounds of it) Barney can and spends large amount of time laying on our bed. Thanks for the tip regards lead walking for four weeks. Mind you, Penny doesn't run anymore, she's really lazy! The only time she will half run is when she see's someone she knows on our local common that will feed her treats............she lives for her belly. 

Staples would have been good by the sounds of it, these stitches look OK though, healing well. I'm blocking the results thing out at the moment. Our vet said that results can be a bit misleading or often not totally clear (that's the best way I can describe it)

It's hard trying to keep an active dog quiet, they don't understand they need to not jump.........Our's are oldies now, it would be great to see them running around. One of my friends has an 8 month old lab puppy, Barney and Penny cannot put up with her...........she's a thuggy lol.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Thanks, I'm glad to hear that your Meg made it through her operation when she had it. Pen is fast asleep at the moment, she's probably going to be wide awake during the night lol, driving my Hubby mad. I know what you mean about jumping. Ours are allowed on the furniture and on their cover on our bed, when we are not sleeping in the bed lol. Penny cannot jump anymore though (a good thing by the sounds of it) Barney can and spends large amount of time laying on our bed. Thanks for the tip regards lead walking for four weeks. Mind you, Penny doesn't run anymore, she's really lazy! The only time she will half run is when she see's someone she knows on our local common that will feed her treats............she lives for her belly.
> 
> Staples would have been good by the sounds of it, these stitches look OK though, healing well. I'm blocking the results thing out at the moment. Our vet said that results can be a bit misleading or often not totally clear (that's the best way I can describe it)
> 
> It's hard trying to keep an active dog quiet, they don't understand they need to not jump.........Our's are oldies now, it would be great to see them running around. One of my friends has an 8 month old lab puppy, Barney and Penny cannot put up with her...........she's a thuggy lol.


 
My vet said they have a idea when they open them up my vet said if i think it is bad i won't bring her round of couse this is not 100% but pleased to say Meg was lucky but she was like a cat with 9 lives she had quite a bit wrong over the years but always bounced back


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say you are right with what you say. Our vet said he would give Penny I quick scan first. That would give him a quick idea of what was going on. He phoned us to say that he could see she was bleeding by looking at the scan. He then asked us what we wanted to do, the option we opted for was to let him take further detailed scans and to operate to take a look to see what he could find (that was also what he suggested) The plan was to not bring her round if it wasn't fair on her. He was very pleased with what he found, I guess that means he didn't find something as bad as it could have been. 

We didn't actually think we would get her back, she was in such a state when she was taken out of our house by the vet. We really do feel blessed for each extra minute we are now spending with her. If we had not phoned the vet and he'd not acted so quickly, she wouldn't be here with us now.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Meg had 3 bleeds in all but we didn't know what it was at the time we were on holiday and took her to the local vet who said she had an upset stomach :no: the last bleed she had was on Xmas day my Meg liked to pick awkward times to go to the vet  and luck would have it thats when it was spotted if it had been a time when we were at work we may never have found out and could have lost her.

But we went home as Xmas dinner was in the oven not that i cared about that the vet said to bring her back after Xmas as she was fine again after that bleed but if anything was not right to bring her straight back.
Well Meg and Sadie enjoyed the turkey we couldn't eat any we were to stressed.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh I know what you mean about picking awkward times! They seem to have a knack for it. You were very lucky to be at home to see what was happening to Meg.

Our vet thinks that Penny has had bleeds over time. They did find other clots along with the current bleeding. That's one of the things that's worrying me so much. The vet pointed out that they could remove quite a few of them but not all of them. So there is a risk that the others could cause problems. I'm clucking again lol. She's improving all the time now though, so that's positive.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Penny to have no pain and feel better.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks

She had a great night, no crying. Today she's very smiley and on the look out at the kitchen door. Eating normally (although we're still feeding her as advised by the vet) and basically she's more back to her self.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Oh I know what you mean about picking awkward times! They seem to have a knack for it. You were very lucky to be at home to see what was happening to Meg.
> 
> Our vet thinks that Penny has had bleeds over time. They did find other clots along with the current bleeding. That's one of the things that's worrying me so much. The vet pointed out that they could remove quite a few of them but not all of them. So there is a risk that the others could cause problems. I'm clucking again lol. She's improving all the time now though, so that's positive.


My vet also found some small lumps on Megs Liver he took some of the liver and sent it away and that came back ok.
One lump did carry on growing but never gave her any problems my used to check it everytime we went down there and that was a lot with Meg.

Pleased Penny had a better day and night


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks  She told us on the dot of 5.00pm it was her dinner time! She was barking at me earlier too...............I even caught her half playing with Barney (stopped that of course) 

My Hubby is still going to sleep downstairs with her for a couple of days, because we don't know if she should be going up any stairs yet.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Thanks  She told us on the dot of 5.00pm it was her dinner time! She was barking at me earlier too...............I even caught her half playing with Barney (stopped that of course)
> 
> My Hubby is still going to sleep downstairs with her for a couple of days, because we don't know if she should be going up any stairs yet.


I would say no because of the internal stiches my vet said all the pipework as he called it has to knit together so i think Hubby will be down stairs for a bit longer


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, we agree with that, we are not letting her climb stairs yet. Hubby was thinking about carrying her up and down them, but I want to leave it for a few days at least yet. 

She had another good night, she's most certainly got her full appetite back, and then some. I came downstairs to a full voice of the talking she does............even the tablets and painkiller went down a treat


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Glad to hear that Penny is feeling much better!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Glad to hear that Penny is feeling better!!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks, she was a bit quiet last night but seems OK again this morning.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I"m so glad to hear she's feeling better!


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

Sending kisses and hugs to Penny!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad she is feeling ok now


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

This thread got me remembering when Remy had his emergency splenectomy. I was a wreck! Thankfully I learned almost immediately it was a torsion that was causing his discomfort, and we had caught it before it had ruptured. 

But the healing process - no joke it is hard to keep an active dog down! He was 2.5 years then - and Remy is one of those Goldens who will never get past the puppy stage! It never even dawned on me to try to keep him from using the stairs - but I did try to keep him from jumping on my bed, which is the ONLY piece of furniture he is allowed on in the whole house. As I was making a bed on the floor, rouhgly 12 hours after his surgery, he jumped on the bed to watch me.

I called the Vet in a panic - what do I do?! He laughed at me and reminded me that it would be a bit hard to keep that one down - and if it hurt him he wouldn't do it - so just try to keep it to a minimum.

Thankfully we got through the healing period without any staples or internal stiches bursting and he was finall allowed to go back to daycare!

I will try to check back to see what your results are, praying for Penny!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Prayers for Penny !!!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Penny has just been to the vets to have her stitches out, she's doing great and back on form. The results came back and the mass was benign non cancerous 

This is Penny tonight








Barney on the left, Penny on right.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!!! That is great news  My King lived 7 1/2 healthy years without a spleen (his cam out when he was 7 years old)


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful news for Penny.........she looks great!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So glad that you got good news, I didn;t post before, mainly because I lost my beautiful girl Ginny with similar problem to Penny.

Give both Penny and Barney some extra hugs from us here


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BEST NEWS EVER !!!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have been so afraid to go back into this thread. 

So happy for the great news!!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What wonderful news!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many, many thanks everyone, you all helped us with your support, we cannot thank you all enough  They are such a worry, I'm so sorry to hear so many of you have lost your beloved dogs to the same thing. I didn't realise just how much of a common problem it was until I googled for information the day this happened. Sending hugs to everyone


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, what great news!!! My Toby lived almost 6 years without a spleen, too. 
I'm so thrilled for you, I remember how I felt when I got the news that Toby's mass was benign, so I know just how you feel


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That is fabulous news!! You are so fortunate! Please give her a big old hug from her friends across the pond!


----------



## D2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello everyone
I have a smilar case.
My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. The surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. She sees the vet everyday and has the necessary medicine. Today she had high fever and saw the vet and again he gave necessary medicine. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers alot. I dont know why, msybe from pain . Can you please tell of you experienced something like this. Smetimes it seems her arms and legs hurt as well. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you please share post surgery experiences related t shivering and high fever.
Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

D2012 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a smilar case.
> My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. The surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. She sees the vet everyday and has the necessary medicine. Today she had high fever and saw the vet and again he gave necessary medicine. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers alot. I dont know why, msybe from pain . Can you please tell of you experienced something like this. Smetimes it seems her arms and legs hurt as well. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you please share post surgery experiences related t shivering and high fever.
> Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


I posted in your other thread--you really need to take her back to your vet ASAP--I fear she may be suffering from a post-surgical infection if she is shivering and has high fever--it is NOT normal. By day 3 my 12+ year old Golden was bouncing off the walls, pushing his limits, trying to resume his normal life.


----------



## D2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the reply we' ll take her to the vet agan


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What good news i am so pleased for Penny and you when i got that same news for my Meg i cried with joy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great news for Penny and you! What a blessing!!! Keep it up sweet girl!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

D2012 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have a smilar case.
> My dear dog lucky (13 yrs old) threw up last weekand her blood levels were low and we took her to the vet. The vet diagnosed a mass on her spleen. Told us we are lucky we caught it, she needs a spleen removal surgery since the mass is large. Lucky had the surgery 3 days ago. The surgery went well, the vet successfully took out the spleen with the mass in one piece and sent to patelogy. We are waiting for the results. She sees the vet everyday and has the necessary medicine. Today she had high fever and saw the vet and again he gave necessary medicine. In the meantime, i know it's been 3 days but lucky shivers alot. I dont know why, msybe from pain . Can you please tell of you experienced something like this. Smetimes it seems her arms and legs hurt as well. Did this happen to your dogs after the surgery can you please share post surgery experiences related t shivering and high fever.
> Thank you so much, rough days, any help would be appreciated.


Sorry to hear about your dog, I would suggest the same as Dallas Gold, take her back to the vet as soon as you can, she could have some kind of post surgery problem or infection. Have you given your vets a telephone call to ask them their opinion? Our Penny struggled for the first couple of days but she wasn't shivering or struggling with a high fever. By day three she was much, much better. Please let us know how you get on. X


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she's had loads of extra cuddles tonight and is currently laying on her Dads knee.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hooray for Penny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:
I think Copper was the last forum dog to get a benign diagnosis from splenic tumors and that was 02/2008. It got to where I was afraid to encourage people.

The spleen plays a big part in the immune system. Copper got a lot of skin infections after its removal. I finally got him to a specialist and she gave him a much higher dose of antibiotic than his regular vet.

BUT, he recovered from the surgery very well. Although Copper died 10/22/2010 it was in no way due to his splenectomy. He was a senior (vet guessed 12) when he had it removed and he did great for another 20 months.

I joined GRF in a frantic search for information splenic tumors. They are great people and a wealth of information and support.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So pleased to hear that her tumor is benign!! Seems like lately there has been such bad news with cancer. Praying that you'll have many years with your girl!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YESSSS!!! What wonderful news!!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Fantastic news !! Wishing you and Penny many more happy years together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

*
Penney & Barney's Mom:* So happy for you and Penney!

*
D2012*-Praying for your sweet dog!!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks everyone. She's currently fast asleep on the settee.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, we need some good news here today. So happy for you and your Penny.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post tonight. Sorry you had to go through everything. Very, very happy to see Penny's results are benign!!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Penny has just been to the vets to have her stitches out, she's doing great and back on form. The results came back and the mass was benign non cancerous
> 
> ...


 
What a beautiful girl and she looks so well


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks  She certainly does know how to pull on our heart strings lol. They all do though, it's those golden eyes they all have. Not to mention their golden hearts. 

She's doing really well, just got to grow her fur back, it's funny when she's laid down, all her belly is and chest are bare.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Glad that Penny is doing well!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Just saw this...such GREAT news. Benign is such a lovely word.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> Just saw this...such GREAT news. Benign is such a lovely word.


Yes it is


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

*Best. News. Ever. *


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry it has been a while since I posted on this forum, I've been busy making to most of our two golden oldies and dealing with various illnesses they've had this year between them. 

I can report that Penny has done really well without her spleen, she's slowed down a lot now but she is an old girl but still loves life and cuddles. 

This time the problem is Barney, our male golden (he's 12 on the 29th of this month) He wasn't well last week so we took him to the vets and I explained my findings. He had a scan and it turned out he had a tumour in his spleen and his spleen was bleeding, so he had his spleen removed on Friday, three days ago. Our first two goldens and both have had their spleens removed! We are waiting for the results to see if it was cancer, he's doing well but cries now and again. Still wanting his walks, which he isn't getting yet, so I guess that is a good sign.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I hope you get happy news about Barney. Our Joker had an emergency splenectomy in July and the mass was benign, like his brother Charlie's seven years ago. Joker is 12 and has recovered very well. He is a bit slower than he used to be, but I think that's his age and arthritis. Charlie had six+ happy years without his spleen and I never saw any ill effects beyond the immediate recovery period.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, glad to hear you had good news with your dogs regards their spleens, spleens sure do seem to cause loads of problems in goldens (and other large breeds) Dogs sure do make us all worry don't they! We've had bad luck with both of ours this year, Pens had a few infections and she's had to have a couple of teeth out as well. Barns had a few too many infections as well, spent two sessions in the vets this year. Barn seems to be doing very well (touch wood) better than pen did when she had her spleen removed. I just wish I could get him to sleep and stop wandering around. He saw a bird in the garden this morning (before we did) He dashed out to bark at it, he was also trying to play with penny earlier............trying to keep him quiet is near impossible.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you are going thru the same issues with Barney. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks  It is a shock to have both dogs have a ruptured spleen with a tumour, especially when they are not related in any way. But sadly, it seems we're not alone, it is all too common by the looks of things. 

Barns had a good night. He is acting more of less as normal, just got to wait for the results to see if they are clear. He has had a couple of operations in his life and he's always been a big baby after them, not this time though which has suprised us.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry you are having to deal with this. I hope you get good news and soon! Fingers & toes crossed for you here!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks, I'll post an update when we get the results.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Thanks, glad to hear you had good news with your dogs regards their spleens, spleens sure do seem to cause loads of problems in goldens (and other large breeds) Dogs sure do make us all worry don't they! We've had bad luck with both of ours this year, Pens had a few infections and she's had to have a couple of teeth out as well. Barns had a few too many infections as well, spent two sessions in the vets this year. Barn seems to be doing very well (touch wood) better than pen did when she had her spleen removed. I just wish I could get him to sleep and stop wandering around. He saw a bird in the garden this morning (before we did) He dashed out to bark at it, he was also trying to play with penny earlier............trying to keep him quiet is near impossible.


We saw a pattern of infections in our dogs in the year before each had a splenectomy. Charlie had infected teeth that it took repeated attempts to diagnose and treat properly; then we found his enlarged spleen during an ultrasound. Joker had a series of hot spots and an infection in his foot that we fought for months; then his spleen ruptured.

No veterinarian has ever told me so and I haven't seen it written, but I am convinced that there is a causal linkage between "too many infections" and an enlarged spleen that ruptures. The spleen is part of the immune system and I'm not sure whether repeated or prolonged infections lead to enlarging the spleen or the failing of the spleen reduces the ability to fight infections. Anyway, this pattern suggests to me that any dog with a string of infections or a single prolonged one should be screened for spleen issues.

Maybe Barney needs a tranquilizer or at least some Benedryl to help you keep him quiet for a few days?


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> We saw a pattern of infections in our dogs in the year before each had a splenectomy. Charlie had infected teeth that it took repeated attempts to diagnose and treat properly; then we found his enlarged spleen during an ultrasound. Joker had a series of hot spots and an infection in his foot that we fought for months; then his spleen ruptured.
> 
> No veterinarian has ever told me so and I haven't seen it written, but I am convinced that there is a causal linkage between "too many infections" and an enlarged spleen that ruptures. The spleen is part of the immune system and I'm not sure whether repeated or prolonged infections lead to enlarging the spleen or the failing of the spleen reduces the ability to fight infections. Anyway, this pattern suggests to me that any dog with a string of infections or a single prolonged one should be screened for spleen issues.
> 
> Maybe Barney needs a tranquilizer or at least some Benedryl to help you keep him quiet for a few days?



I agree with you comments, we found the same with Penny before she was diagnosed with her tumour, which was only found because it ruptured. Barney has been getting more sickness and poo problems, he's been at the vets repeatedly with it, he even ended up on a drip a couple of months ago. Also when he was a puppy he suffered with flaking skin. We tried all sorts of things, treatments, shampoos etc, nothing would cure it. Then we found a great food which stopped the problem for nearly eleven years. Just recently his skin condition returned, I'd say about seven months ago, he doesn't itch or scratch it so our vets were not concerned. However, it has become worse and worse, so that makes sense, his coat is excellent condition though. Someone has now suggested adding evening primrose oil to his evening meal to help his coat. I wonder if his skin might improve now he has had his spleen removed? I really do hope so. 

Luckily for me, barns currently fast asleep (thank goodness) I'm just sitting in my chair on the laptop to make sure he stays that way. If I get up he will follow me everywhere, even to the toilet.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Any news yet?


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

We are at our vets this evening 6.30pm, other than that we don't know anything results wise yet.

Barns doing really well, but he has been eating at his back legs foot and licking his man bits a lot, no idea why but we will ask the vets. I've been watching him nearly 24/7 and I keep stopping him. He isn't touching his stitches though or the operation site. 

I was more upbeat when we got Penneys' results but I'm very worried this time, I've got a really horrible feeling that we are looking at bad news this time. Especially since he's been having a worsening skin problem, it is really bad since the operation, again we will ask our vets. 

Pens really, really quiet and she's groaned a couple of times, I'm really worried about her now, so another trip to the vets for her I think. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Hows guinness doing?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Guinness is doing great. I noticed his incision comes up along the side of his penis, maybe that's what Barney is licking at? Does his incision go up that high?
I'm really hoping you get good news, I know how hard the waiting is.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

So please to hear Guinness is doing great, that's wonderful news. 

Barn has a large incision and it does go right up close, however he's not licking near that, he's more licking towards the back of his bits and why he is biting his foot and nails I don't know. They really do make you worry don't they!

I don't actually think the results will be back from the lab regards the tumour yet, but hopefully his blood results will be there along with his urine results. He's going for a stitches check and post op check to make sure things are going to plan. He is full of it, I took him for a short walk this morning and he was not wanting to come home! He's been wearing a teashirt when he goes out over his head and his feet go through the arm holes and wrapped around covering his stitches in case of dirt, muck etc. I've just bought him a overall for when it rains, we got penny one too. They should help when it rains, they take an age to dry and it cannot do their joints much good to get wet and take an age to dry at their age.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Good news, we now have the histology results and they do not show cancer. I really cannot believe it, we feel beyond lucky to have two goldens have a splenic tumour and for them both to show non cancer. We are told that is a good result but it isn't 100% reliable, it only applies to the areas of tissue that were tested. But never the less, it is brilliant news, because I know two bad areas were tested, so we are very happy with the re****s. 

Barn is also healing really well, a little redness around his stitches and a little sore spot on his man bits, but our vet isn't worried about them. 

Regards his testicles, one has a growth in it but we are told that it is very small and we are advised to keep an eye on it and act accordingly should we need to.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Goodness knows why the word "r e s u l t s" is **** out above.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great news!!!!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks  We are over the moon with the results, more than we could ever have wished for given the prognosis.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Very happy yo hear such good news.....Wonderful!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What wonderful news!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many thanks everyone. 

He will get his stitches out next wednesday evening. 

He's a monkey though, he tried to jump in the back of the car before I could get the tail up....he's OK though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great news!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy*



Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Good news, we now have the histology results and they do not show cancer. I really cannot believe it, we feel beyond lucky to have two goldens have a splenic tumour and for them both to show non cancer. We are told that is a good result but it isn't 100% reliable, it only applies to the areas of tissue that were tested. But never the less, it is brilliant news, because I know two bad areas were tested, so we are very happy with the re****s.
> 
> Barn is also healing really well, a little redness around his stitches and a little sore spot on his man bits, but our vet isn't worried about them.
> 
> Regards his testicles, one has a growth in it but we are told that it is very small and we are advised to keep an eye on it and act accordingly should we need to.


So Happy for you and Barney & Penny!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Penny and Barneys Mum said:


> Good news, we now have the histology results and they do not show cancer. I really cannot believe it, we feel beyond lucky to have two goldens have a splenic tumour and for them both to show non cancer.


I'm so happy for you! When we got Joker's pathology report following his splenectomy last summer, the surgeon said, "You hit the splenectomy jackpot twice in a row!" That was in reference to the fact that when he was 6 or 7, Joker's half-brother Charlie also had a splenectomy to remove a mass that turned out to be benign. Charlie had 6+ good years after that. We can't expect quite that result for 12-year-old Joker, but every day with him is a good one.

We celebrate along with you!


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so happy for you! When we got Joker's pathology report following his splenectomy last summer, the surgeon said, "You hit the splenectomy jackpot twice in a row!" That was in reference to the fact that when he was 6 or 7, Joker's half-brother Charlie also had a splenectomy to remove a mass that turned out to be benign. Charlie had 6+ good years after that. We can't expect quite that result for 12-year-old Joker, but every day with him is a good one.
> 
> We celebrate along with you!


Many thanks. You hit the jackpot twice too, well done! Our vet said he feared the worst when he saw Barns spleen and he too said we've been very lucky.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your support :wavey:

It's Barns birthday this Saturday the 29th, he will be 12. Not bad coming from a litter of 13 goldens and being the runt too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy early Birthday Barney!!!
I am so very glad you got such wonderful news.


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Many, many thanks everyone. You've all helped me to deal with all of this very, very much, both for Pennys and Barneys splenectomy. Sending loads of hugs to you all XXXXX


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad Barney is healing nicely. Happy for the good results!! Wishing Barney a very happy 12th birthday!!:wave:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news. I am so happy for you. Wish we have more news like yours in this section.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Haven't posted on here, but have been following the thread.

Firstly, so pleased that you got good news twice - and secondly Happy Birthday Barney. I'm sure your mum will spoil you both today even more than usual.

Sending hugs and ear rubs for your mum to give to both Penny & Barney


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks, ear rubs and hugs have been given to them from you 

Spoilt rotten, two large new soft toys, one makes monkey noises the other makes frog noises. Two packets of Schmakos, his favourite. Tons and tons of cuddles (as always lol)


----------

